

Colorizing the output of tcpdump - billiob
http://wandrian.net/2012-04-26-2033-colorizing-tcpdump-output.html

======
K2h
That is a great example of the ASCII escape color sequences. thanks for
posting. I was working on something similar the other day - and really like
your method.

